# 189 - Important Documents that should be submitted for Direct Grant



## b4ubagat (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I have received my Grant on April 1, 2016

For People who have received there invitation to apply Visa, I would like to suggest few tips which may make you eligible for direct grant,

Along with your regular Documents, 

1) Submit your Current Employment Letter, I submitted current employment Letter by generating it in company portal, along with your 6 months payslip,

2) Submit your Form 16 for two years
3) PCC and Health Check up for both you and your spouse or dependant,
4) Form 80 
5) save all your documents under your name for ex (bhagat_pcc.pdf) before uploading

I believe this would be helpful for new applicants for fast processing or even direct grant,

Leave your comments if this helpful for you


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

b4ubagat said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have received my Grant on April 1, 2016
> 
> ...


Thanks, could you please tell, how many years of experience you claimed points for?


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi,

How long you wait after submitting your PCC and medicals. I mean how many days the CO took for direct grant after submitting all your docs, PCC and medicals.

Althaf.


b4ubagat said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have received my Grant on April 1, 2016
> 
> ...


----------



## rkoushik2000 (May 15, 2010)

PriyaIndia said:


> Hi,
> 
> How long you wait after submitting your PCC and medicals. I mean how many days the CO took for direct grant after submitting all your docs, PCC and medicals.
> 
> Althaf.


I paid for my application around May 25th last year. Got an email from CO in July to upload PCC and medicals. I did that by around mid of August and got my PR on November 23. My CO was from Brisbane. And a friend of mine who applied around the same time got his PR in end of September. His CO was from Adelaide. So, it depends on your luck


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks Kaushik. I have submitted all the docs, hoping for a direct grant. Did the CO consider you experience between the EOI submission date and Visa invite date ? Did you claim points for that experience?
Moreover, did the CO call your HR for the verification? Because in my case the last company is closed now, not sure if somebody there to pick the call if the CO calls them.



rkoushik2000 said:


> I paid for my application around May 25th last year. Got an email from CO in July to upload PCC and medicals. I did that by around mid of August and got my PR on November 23. My CO was from Brisbane. And a friend of mine who applied around the same time got his PR in end of September. His CO was from Adelaide. So, it depends on your luck


----------



## b4ubagat (Sep 27, 2015)

FrozenAh said:


> Thanks, could you please tell, how many years of experience you claimed points for?


I claimed for 5 years,


----------



## b4ubagat (Sep 27, 2015)

PriyaIndia said:


> Hi,
> 
> How long you wait after submitting your PCC and medicals. I mean how many days the CO took for direct grant after submitting all your docs, PCC and medicals.
> 
> Althaf.


Hi, 

My timelines:

Applied in 263111

Visa Lodged: 10 Oct, 2015

CO Contact: 13 Nov, 2015 (requesting documents)

Documents submitted: 19 Nov, 2015

No Contact after that,

Grant on April 1st


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Moreover, did the CO call your HR for the verification? Because in my case the last company in the UK is closed now, not sure if somebody there to pick the call if the CO calls them.

Are you a java guy?



b4ubagat said:


> I claimed for 5 years,


----------



## b4ubagat (Sep 27, 2015)

PriyaIndia said:


> Moreover, did the CO call your HR for the verification? Because in my case the last company in the UK is closed now, not sure if somebody there to pick the call if the CO calls them.
> 
> Are you a java guy?


No Mate, to my knowledge i didnt get any verification, provide them sufficient document like form 16 and ur recent letter from current company that should suffice,

I am from computer networks background


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Thank you. If you don't mind, Are you in Australia now, which city? How is the job openings in Australia for your field? Did you able to get a job easily? Any idea how is the market for Java? I have 8+ year of experience in java.



b4ubagat said:


> No Mate, to my knowledge i didnt get any verification, provide them sufficient document like form 16 and ur recent letter from current company that should suffice,
> 
> I am from computer networks background


----------



## suewonder (Feb 19, 2016)

b4ubagat said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have received my Grant on April 1, 2016
> 
> ...


Thank you very much bagat for kind information


----------



## b4ubagat (Sep 27, 2015)

No buddy I am not in Australia, I am in Chennai yeT to plan my travel date


----------



## nvanm100 (Mar 16, 2016)

b4ubagat said:


> I claimed for 5 years,


Hey b4ubagat, thanks for your information. One query on the employment proofs. Did you submit only the salary slips for 6 months and form 16 for last 2 years? And not for the claimed period or the entire experience? I believe you have about 5+x years of exp in total.


----------



## suewonder (Feb 19, 2016)

suewonder said:


> Thank you very much bagat for kind information


hi bagat,
do u provide form 1221? If yes then only for u or all members?
Form 80 only for u or all?
waiting for ur response
thanks in advance
reagards


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi Bagat,

When did you submit all your documents and how long it took for them to grant? Which city the CO belongs to? Please let me know.



b4ubagat said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have received my Grant on April 1, 2016
> 
> ...


----------



## b4ubagat (Sep 27, 2015)

nvanm100 said:


> Hey b4ubagat, thanks for your information. One query on the employment proofs. Did you submit only the salary slips for 6 months and form 16 for last 2 years? And not for the claimed period or the entire experience? I believe you have about 5+x years of exp in total.


Hi,
submitted six months salary slip and form 16 for 2 years, and not for the entire period,
I have close to 8 years experience,


----------



## b4ubagat (Sep 27, 2015)

PriyaIndia said:


> Hi Bagat,
> 
> When did you submit all your documents and how long it took for them to grant? Which city the CO belongs to? Please let me know.


Code: 263111

Visa Lodged: 10 Oct, 2015

CO Contact: 13 Nov, 2015(From Adelaide)
Requesting me for current employee proof and i submitted auto generated mail from my company portal,
Submitted on: 19 Nov, 2015
No contact from CO after that, and when i called i got the usual response,
Visa Grant: 1 April, 2016

Hope this clarifies


----------



## b4ubagat (Sep 27, 2015)

suewonder said:


> hi bagat,
> do u provide form 1221? If yes then only for u or all members?
> Form 80 only for u or all?
> waiting for ur response
> ...


No Bro , they didnt ask me form 1221 for my non migrating dependants(ie Spouse)
And neither they requested for form 80, i submitted form 80 on my own,


----------



## strunzitt (Aug 3, 2017)

*direct grant in 2017?*

Hello, 

just wondering if in the last months any direct grant happened.

Thanks!


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

rkoushik2000 said:


> I paid for my application around May 25th last year. Got an email from CO in July to upload PCC and medicals. I did that by around mid of August and got my PR on November 23. My CO was from Brisbane. And a friend of mine who applied around the same time got his PR in end of September. His CO was from Adelaide. So, it depends on your luck


Generally I noticed that co from Brisbane is slower in processing grants


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

strunzitt said:


> Hello,
> 
> just wondering if in the last months any direct grant happened.
> 
> Thanks!


Sharma1981 got a direct grant in a month yesterday

Cheers


----------



## pharisk (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi,

Just wondering if we did not claim points for working experience in our EOI, do we still need to provide proof of employment when lodging our VISA?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pharisk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering if we did not claim points for working experience in our EOI, do we still need to provide proof of employment when lodging our VISA?



Without any experience, would you have got the skills assessment as positive?

If no, then you need to provide in my opinion.

Yet Many members feel it is not required

The final decision is yours 


Cheers


----------



## pharisk (Mar 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> pharisk said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


In my case, I have already received a positive assessment for my skill assessment as they do not consider working experience. 

I have already submitted EOI with 65 points and since it is non-pro, i'm feeling positive. Obtaining reference letter from my previous employers will be difficult and thats why i did not claim points for my EOI.

So in your opinion, do you think DIBP will still request for proof of employment?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pharisk said:


> In my case, I have already received a positive assessment for my skill assessment as they do not consider working experience.
> 
> I have already submitted EOI with 65 points and since it is non-pro, i'm feeling positive. Obtaining reference letter from my previous employers will be difficult and thats why i did not claim points for my EOI.
> 
> So in your opinion, do you think DIBP will still request for proof of employment?


I have not come across any similar case, so I would refrain from any comments 

Cheers


----------

